# Neat looking electric loco



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

This was posted on G scale central. It thought it was really a nice looking kitbash. 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LGB...mp;hash=item1e602a865b


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I agree. It's a very nice kitbash!


----------

